# Moving Grizzly G0776



## spartan2381 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi All, 

I just received notification that the G0776 lathe that I order has shipped and I'm trying to prepare for delivery. I ordered liftgate service which should help get the pallet off the truck. I was thinking about renting a pallet jack to get the lathe into the shop. What I wanted to know and get recommendations on is if using a engine hoist will work to unload the lathe from the pallet and get into its final location. I have the 1" x 51" bar stock that the manuals says is needed to pickup the lathe. The engine hoist I have is the HF 2 Ton Capacity Foldable Shop Crane. Does anyone having any experience using that type of hoist to move the G0776?


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 19, 2021)

That should work fine.
Just remember that the 2 ton rating is only with the boom fully collapsed, as you extend the boom the weight capability gets less. Grizzly says that lathe is 1370 lbs shipping weight. Keep this in mind as you set up to lift it.

I have that same shop crane and it had no problem with my 1200 lb lathe, 1800 lb surface grinder, or 3400 lb mill.


----------



## spartan2381 (Jan 19, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> That should work fine.
> Just remember that the 2 ton rating is only with the boom fully collapsed, as you extend the boom the weight capability gets less. Grizzly says that lathe is 1370 lbs shipping weight. Keep this in mind as you set up to lift it.



Great point, thank you for the reply.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 19, 2021)

I used such a lift on my G4003G (similar shipping weight)

The lift gate service guy lowered the package(s) off the truck and I layed 3/4" plywood sheets so he could roll it over the lawn to the door way.
That went smoothly.

This door was only 26" wide, and had a 2" hight difference from the inside to ourside.

It took 3 of us several hours to get the lathe off the grass outside and through the 26" door. 
We could have re-done it in 1/3rd (or less) of the time after we figured out all of our mistakes.


----------



## spartan2381 (Jan 19, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> I used such a lift on my G4003G (similar shipping weight)
> 
> The lift gate service guy lowered the package(s) off the truck and I layed 3/4" plywood sheets so he could roll it over the lawn to the door way.
> That went smoothly.
> ...



Definitely sounds like an adventure maneuvering it inside. I won't have to contend with grass since this is coming through the garage and the driveway has a very shallow incline.


----------

